# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من يحل اللغز

## ابو الزناد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
اللغز
  ما تقول في رجل مسلم قادر بالغ عاقل صلى ولم يسجد في صلاته سجدة واحدة متعمداً  وصحت صلاته ولم تأمره بالإعادة ؟ 
من يجيب.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لابد أنها الصلاة على رسولنا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم !
اللهم بلغنا شفاعته آمين !*

----------


## ابو الزناد

الجواب هو صلاة الجنازة

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الثاني
ما تقول في عبادة إذا فعلتها في وقت لم يفعلها في الوقت نفسه أحد على وجه الأرض غيرك, فإذا انتهيت من فعلها صح أن يفعلها شخص آخر بعدك, فإذا فعلها هو أيضاً لم يفعلها أحد غيره على وجه الأرض حتى ينتهي منها .. وهكذا .
من يجيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السؤال الثاني
> ما تقول في عبادة إذا فعلتها في وقت لم يفعلها في الوقت نفسه أحد على وجه الأرض غيرك, فإذا انتهيت من فعلها صح أن يفعلها شخص آخر بعدك, فإذا فعلها هو أيضاً لم يفعلها أحد غيره على وجه الأرض حتى ينتهي منها .. وهكذا .
> من يجيب


تقبيل الحجر الأسود ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا اخي وبارك الله فيك
وجازاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الثالت
ما تقول في مصل ركع في ركعة واحدة ركوعين ذاكراً ومتعمداً وصحت صلاته .
من يجيب

----------


## الشتوي

صلاة الكسوف

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسني يا اخي وبارك الله فيك
وجازاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الرابع
في ليل رمضان يباح الأكل والشرب والجماع, فما تقول في رجل يمنع من الجماع في ليل رمضان ؟
من يجيب

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

معتكف

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا ابونصر المازري الجزائري 
جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الخامس
ماذا تقول في رجل مسلم عاقل بالغ غير جاهل أهديت له ميتة فأكل منها وهو غير جائع ولا مضطر وكان في ذلك غير آثم ؟ .
من يجيب

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

سمك ميت

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا ابونصر المازري الجزائري 
جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال السادس
 ما تقول في خمسة وقعوا في فاحشة الزنا - والعياذ بالله - فوجب على أحدهم القتل، وعلى الآخر الرجم، وعلى الثالث الجلد والتغريب الشرعي، وعلى الرابع نصف ما على الثالث أما الخامس فلم يجب عليه شيء ؟ 
من يجيب.

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال السادس
ما تقول في خمسة وقعوا في فاحشة الزنا - والعياذ بالله - فوجب على أحدهم القتل، وعلى الآخر الرجم، وعلى الثالث الجلد والتغريب الشرعي، وعلى الرابع نصف ما على الثالث أما الخامس فلم يجب عليه شيء ؟ 
من يجيب.

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

أما الأول: فمشرك زنى بمسلمة وهو مستأمن معاهد فوجب عليه القتل .
والثاني: مسلم محصن زنى فوجب عليه الرجم .
والثالث: مسلم بكر زنى فوجب عليه الجلد والتغريب .
والرابع: عبد مملوك زنى فوجب عليه نصف ما على الحر. 
أما الخامس: فهو مجنون أو صبي .

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت و جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال السابع
متى تكون قراءة الإمام يوم الجمعة سرية ؟
من يجيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

في صلاة العصر ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عدرا ساغير السؤال السابع .
من هو الصحابي الذي اهتز عرش الرحمن لموته .
من يجيب

----------


## أبو مصعب الملالي

سعد بنُ معاذ - رضي الله عنه -

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا ابومصعب الملالي
وجازاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الثامن
من هى اخر من توفى من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم؟؟
من يجيب.

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

السيده ام سلمه ام المؤمنين رضى الله عنها

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صحح لنا يا أبا الزناد ... واعطنا المزيد بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسمحوا لي إخوتي أن أتطفل بهذا اللغز : من هو الشيئ الذي اذا رأيته أفطرت و اذا لم تره أفطرت ، و أظنه لغز سهل.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اسمحوا لي إخوتي أن أتطفل بهذا اللغز : من هو الشيئ الذي اذا رأيته أفطرت و اذا لم تره أفطرت ، و أظنه لغز سهل.


أليس الهلال ؟ إذا رأيته في نهاية رمضان أفطرت ... وإذا لم تره في نهاية شعبان أفطرت

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جواب صحيح أخي رضا الحملاوي، بوركت.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جواب صحيح أخي رضا الحملاوي، بوركت.


الحمد لله .. شكراً لك أخي إبراهيم

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا رضا الحملاوي 
وجازاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك أخي الكريم ... 
صحح لنا مسألة آخر أمهات المؤمنين وفاةً، فقد أجابت الأخت ... ثم هات المزيد

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال التاسع
 كلما ارتفع الإنسان في أجواء السماء قلت نسبة الأكسجين وشعر بصعوبة في التنفس ، حقيقة علمية أشار إليها القرآن الكريم ، اذكر الآية واسم السورة ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

*قرأتها قديمًا وأنسيتها، وغالب ظني أنها قول الله تعالى: {فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ}. سورة الحج

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا  كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الانعام125)

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا رضا الحملاوي
الجواب صحيح. واسم السورة (الانعام125)

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال العاشر
ما هي الخمس خصال أعطيت للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يعطهن من الأنبياء أحداً قبله ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال:  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : "أعطيت خمساً لم يعطهن أحد من  الأنبياء قبلي: نصرت بالرُّعبِ مسيرة شهر وجُعلت لي الأرض كلها مسجداً  وطهوراً. فأيُّما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل، وأحلت لي الغنائم، ولم  تحل لأحد قبلي. وأعطيت الشفاعة. وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة، وبعثت إلى  الناس عامة" متفق عليه.

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا رضا الحملاوي 
جوابك صحيح وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الحادي عشر
ما الفرق بين سندس وإستبرق ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقول للاخوة اعتمدوا على انفسكم في الاجابة جازاكم الله خيرا 
ومن لم يعرف الجواب يتركه لغيره كي يجيب عليه.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع يا أبا الزناد ... 
أنا اعتمدت على نفسي في إجاباتي والحمد لله  (إبتسامة) 

لكن من هي آخر أمهات المؤمنين وفاةً بارك الله فيك ... أجابت الأخت القارة في بيتها أنها أم سلمة  رضي الله عنها

----------


## ابو الزناد

فآخر نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفاة هي أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن مخزوم القرشية

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكراً لك أخي ... ننتظر من يفيدنا بالفرق بين السندس والاستبرق

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

إليكم هذا اللغز الظريف و هو خاص بالاذكياء ( ابتسامة)
إذا رأيته وصدقك صليت و إذا كذبك لم تصلي.

----------


## ابو الزناد

يا اخي ان اردت ان تطرح سؤال او لغز فعليك ان تجيب على سؤالي اولا 
السؤال الحادي عشر
ما هو الفرق بين السندس والاستبرق

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

في الحقيقة لا أعرف الفرق بينهما،و أظنهما نوعين مختلفين من اللباس، فالأول لا يأتي إلا أخضرا و الثاني نوع من النسيج -على حسب بحثي.

----------


## ابو الزناد

اقتربت لكن ليس هدا هو الجواب الصحيح
حاول اكثر

----------


## ابو الزناد

يا اخوان هدا السؤال بسيط
هل من يجيب

----------


## حمود العنزي

والله مااعرف 
طيب ليش داخل

هههه

----------


## الاوزاعي

> يا اخي ان اردت ان تطرح سؤال او لغز فعليك ان تجيب على سؤالي اولا 
> السؤال الحادي عشر
> ما هو الفرق بين السندس والاستبرق


الفرق بينهما في: الرقة والغلظة

----------


## الاوزاعي

> إليكم هذا اللغز الظريف و هو خاص بالاذكياء ( ابتسامة)
> إذا رأيته وصدقك صليت و إذا كذبك لم تصلي.


الفــــجر

----------


## ابو الزناد

اخي الاوزاعي اقتربت من الجواب عندما قلت الفرق بينهما في الرقة والغلظة
لكن ما هو هدا الشيء. 
السندس.رقيق.........  ............\ الاستبرق. الغليظ..................  ......
املاء الفراغ.
هده مساعدة مني.
فمن يجيب.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رقيق الحرير وغليظه

----------


## ابو الزناد

اخي رضا الحملاوي اقتربت كثيرا
لكن من هو الرقيق ومن هو الغليظ
هل السندس ام الاستبرق

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السندس رقيق الحرير
 الاستبرق غليظه

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت يا رضا الحملاوي
الجواب.
السندس : رقيق الديباج أو الحرير .. الإستبرق : الغليظ من الديباج أو الحرير

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الثاني عشر
ما اسم الصحابي الذي كان أول من أمّ المسلمين في صلاتهم بالمدينة ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مصعب بن عمير -رضي الله عنه- ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

احسنت. جوابك صحيح اليك السؤال التالي والثالت عشر
 من هو الذي آمن بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يبعث رسولاً ؟

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

السلام عليكم اتوقع انه بحيره الراهب
او ورقه بن نوفل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ورقة بن نوفل ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

نعم الجواب هو
ورقة بن نوفل

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الثالت عشر فيه سؤالين
عشرة من المسلمين بشروا بالجنة من كان آخر من مات منهم ؟
 في أي مكان اجتمع أعداء الإسلام من قريش ليلة الهجرة ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السؤال الثالت عشر فيه سؤالين


أظنه الرابع عشر 




> في أي مكان اجتمع أعداء الإسلام من قريش ليلة الهجرة ؟


في دار الندوة ؟




> عشرة من المسلمين بشروا بالجنة من كان آخر من مات منهم ؟


سعيد بن زيد رضي الله عنه ؟

----------


## ابو الزناد

اخي رضا الحملاوي  نعم هدا السؤال الرابع عشر
جوابك الاول خطاء ليس سعد بن زيد رضي الله عنه هو اخر من مات من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة رضي الله عنهم.
وجوابك الثاني صحيح دار الندوة بمكة المكرمة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> عشرة من المسلمين بشروا بالجنة من كان آخر من مات منهم ؟


أفيكون سعد بن أبي وقاص ررر يا أخي ؟ ( لا ابحث في النت ولا في الكتب )

----------


## ابو الزناد

السؤال الخامس عشر
من الذي افتداه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبويه يوم أحد ؟

----------


## حمود العنزي

سعد بن ابي وقاص رضي الله عنه وارضاه

----------


## أبوحازم محمد حامد

> السؤال الخامس عشر
> من الذي افتداه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبويه يوم أحد ؟


سيدنا سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه 
حينما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم : " ارمِ سعد فداك أبي وأمي "
والله تعالي اعلم ..

----------


## أبوحازم محمد حامد

الأخ الكريم أبا الزناد 
نرجو معرفة من هو آخر المبشرين بالجنة موتاً 
وجزاك الله خيراً ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الأخ الكريم أبا الزناد 
> نرجو معرفة من هو آخر المبشرين بالجنة موتاً 
> وجزاك الله خيراً ..


أبا الزناد

----------

